# Heater core hose removal



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2018)

Some one please tell me how to get this part off of a 2015 Chevy Cruze LT 1.4l Turbo. Bottom plastic connector from the fire wall


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2018)

Yeah the end of the hose is to bad


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Just saw a video. Deleted comment.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*Chevrolet Cruze 2012 Heater Core Bypass Coolant Leak Part 1*

[h=1]Chevrolet Cruze 2012 Heater Core Bypass Coolant Leak Part 2[/h]


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Why doesn't he drain the radiator before taking the hoses off???? Do radiators not have drains anymore?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2018)

I figured it out there's a metal clip that is holding the piece on. Just have to wait for the part to come. I also got the end of the hose cut down just enough to stop it from leaking. I'm still replacing the part because I had to cut almost 2 inches off.


----------

